# What's up with these mufflers?



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

Just took off the mufflers to replace the clamps with some stainless steel ones and noticed that the left side is 4 inches shorter than the right one. Anyone have a clue why? There is no clearance problem.


----------



## AltimatSE-R (Jul 24, 2002)

jvitale said:


> *Just took off the mufflers to replace the clamps with some stainless steel ones and noticed that the left side is 4 inches shorter than the right one. Anyone have a clue why? There is no clearance problem. *


 One of the great mysteries of the third gen. Altima. I'd love to know why!!!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: What's up with these mufflers?*



AltimatSE-R said:


> *One of the great mysteries of the third gen. Altima. I'd love to know why!!! *


I speculate that by making one shorter, there would be no mix up as to which side to install it. 

Where is Hardcore?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Remember, your Nissan is made up of 20,000 parts
all from the lowest bidder!


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Remember, your Nissan is made up of 20,000 parts
> all from the lowest bidder! *


Oh I get it. The left one came from Midas and the right one from Meineke. LOL I would not be suprised.


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

Actually, there is a very good reason for the difference...but I'm not allowed to tell anyone! Punishment is driving a Honda.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Grimwad said:


> *Actually, there is a very good reason for the difference...but I'm not allowed to tell anyone! Punishment is driving a Honda. *


Umm...o.k.


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

Grimwad said:


> *Actually, there is a very good reason for the difference...but I'm not allowed to tell anyone! Punishment is driving a Honda. *


If you knew maybe we would let you drive a Ferrari.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

I also noticed that when they chopped them off during my Magnaflow installation.


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

I spent a good half hour on my back examining the underside of the car trying to figure this out. Very frustrating!


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

Altimat said:


> *I spent a good half hour on my back examining the underside of the car trying to figure this out. Very frustrating! *


I would like to get ahold of some junked ones so I can cut them open to see if they are different on the inside. 

I know you have gone through several exhaust set-ups. Any idea what the stock mufflers would sound like without the resonator. The resonator looks like another muffler because it appears to be a reverse flow design as opposed to a straight through.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Check out this thread


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

jvitale said:


> *I would like to get ahold of some junked ones so I can cut them open to see if they are different on the inside.
> 
> I know you have gone through several exhaust set-ups. Any idea what the stock mufflers would sound like without the resonator. The resonator looks like another muffler because it appears to be a reverse flow design as opposed to a straight through. *


 That was my first exhaust mod. Doesn't sound much different outside just louder inside.


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

Altimat said:


> *That was my first exhaust mod. Doesn't sound much different outside just louder inside. *


Louder inside is not good. I guess the Mossey cat-back must be loud both inside and out. I called Borla. No plans to do an Alty system.


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

jvitale said:


> *Louder inside is not good. I guess the Mossey cat-back must be loud both inside and out. I called Borla. No plans to do an Alty system. *


 Then why did they do an Altima project car? Morons.


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

Altimat said:


> *Then why did they do an Altima project car? Morons. *


Their exact words were "there were no plans to do a system unless there was a significant increase in demand". It sounded to me that I was one of only a few who have inquired about a system.


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

jvitale said:


> *Their exact words were "there were no plans to do a system unless there was a significant increase in demand". It sounded to me that I was one of only a few who have inquired about a system. *


 Well I'm no marketing expert, but if I was an aftermarket exhaust manufacturer and was building a project car to emblazon my company logos onto, I would be fairly certain that I was going to produce an exhaust for that car.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I think things like the magnaflow 14829's killed any chance of many companies competing for the Altima business.

Now if someone could come out with a "true" dual exhaust....


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

According to my service manager, the size differential is to do with the resonance in the pipes. By resonating the pipes you effectively cancel a great deal of the exhaust noise.


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

Grimwad said:


> *According to my service manager, the size differential is to do with the resonance in the pipes. By resonating the pipes you effectively cancel a great deal of the exhaust noise. *


This is the best explanation so far. Seems logical. 

Thanks Grimwad.


----------

